# Forgeworld New Cadian Releases



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Forgeworld have just put up a Cadian Command Squad, Melts Squad and Tank Crew on their site.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

*snores* that has to be the single most underwhelming FW release ever.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

further additions to the hazardous enviroment range

shame the special weapon troops are one pice head torso and weapon, but the tank crew are very good

~O


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

It's all they had. 

They were going to do Imperial Armour 13-15: The Wit And Wisdom Of Stella Cadente, but they couldn't find anything to put in it of any worth...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Pssyche said:


> It's all they had.
> 
> They were going to do Imperial Armour 13-15: The Wit And Wisdom Of Stella Cadente, but they couldn't find anything to put in it of any worth...


here we go look, look just accept that remoldings of previous models with new heads is rather underwhelming, because thats all these are, there is nothing new here from FW, its just old models with new heads.
as I said, underwhelming, live with it.

if any other company had gotten old models and just stuck new heads on them people would call it underwhelming.

the only good thing is thankfully they didn't paint these, which going by the previous Haz units would be fucking awful.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I too am rather underwhelmed.... :boredom:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I quite like them myself... okay, there's not much to them, but they are nicely done.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Except for the command squad, arent these all just conversion kits anyway? If thats the case, then most of the model will look like the same old Cadian because it mostly IS the same old Cadian. 

And besides, Cadia is basically the completely uniformed and all dressed the same millitary force of the Imperial Guard, so some similarity between models is to be expected I would think. I certainly wouldnt like it if every guy was different, thats what Catachan is for.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Mathai said:


> Except for the command squad, arent these all just conversion kits anyway? If thats the case, then most of the model will look like the same old Cadian because it mostly IS the same old Cadian.


yes, but they are the same models already used, thats the underwhelming part, these are not new models, these are not amazing new sculpts, these are old sculpts with a new head and a backpack, and thats it, FW has not created some amazing new line of model, they have basically re-released previous sculpts


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Underwhelming, yes. But good sculpts? Hell yes. As a player, I much prefer the "value" that I get from non-standard units.

It also speaks for itself. A well placed friend of mine passed the comment that upon release, 60% of all FW sales were accounted by DK related models. I can't really account for the time period, or whether it was in number of orders placed, or profit made, but the fact remains that however you twist it, variant models which can be completely represented in both Games Workshop only games, and Imperial Armour Variants, along with decent rules in both to match goes to show their worth.

So yes; underwhelming, as there's no zuperdoopermegadeathkilly gun on an airport sized tank, but still a nice release.

Could be worse, could be as shit as the Ork Meka Dread. *equips flame and retard retardant shield*.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm more interested in the "exclusive event miniatures" for Open Day 2011 tbh, even if I can see the need for them to include meltagunners as well as command squad miniatures for the hostile environment product line.

Then again I can't attend Open Day and seeing as how those miniatures will probably be expensive to begin with and go for even more on ebay after the event I guess it doesn't really matter if they are super cool or not


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella has already ordered these models folks dont be taken in, hes just trying to put you off ordering so that his order isnt delayed, you know how cranky he gets if he does not get his GW fix.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey I think that these sculpts are nice and that they will make rather nice storm troopers particularly in the march release of the grey knights.They are basically the same as the hostile environment troopers with plasma guns but there might be some varying detail in the back packs heads and arms. They are meant to be like each other its like having a space marine with a melta gun and a space marine with a plasma gun they will look the exactly the same (if you are a out of the box builder). Otherwise they will make very nice storm troopers :biggrin:


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Can someone enlighten me as to why Forgeworld's models are so insanely expensive?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Arm1tage said:


> Can someone enlighten me as to why Forgeworld's models are so insanely expensive?


They're made from Resin and casted by hand and in small numbers. They aren't mass manufatured like the rest of Gw's stuff is.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Its still mind boggling. I think if I tried to calculate the amount a Death Korps of Krieg IG army would cost my head would explode.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Arm1tage said:


> Can someone enlighten me as to why Forgeworld's models are so insanely expensive?


they are sculpted using solid gold tools, the molds are made from solid gold, and the resin is imported from switzerland on gold plated planes and gold plated trucks, arriving in small quantities under armed guard with gold plated guns in a solid gold box, it is then carried by a rare squirrel piece by piece into matt wards ass, who then shits it out into the hands of FW.

either that or they just love charging insane prices for average quality products made from a not as expensive as they like to imagine material.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> they are sculpted using solid gold tools, the molds are made from solid gold, and the resin is imported from switzerland on gold plated planes and gold plated trucks, arriving in small quantities under armed guard with gold plated guns in a solid gold box, it is then carried by a rare squirrel piece by piece into matt wards ass, who then shits it out into the hands of FW.


Don't forget they have to use solid platinum for fuel. Those trucks only get like 5 miles per gram...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

As entertaining as Stella's answer is,its incorrect, the answer is quite simply "to make a profit because they are a business".
Same reason every other model manufacture (including the ones Stella loves) charges the price they do,to make a profit so the company can carry on making models to sell for a profit.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Styro-J said:


> Don't forget they have to use solid platinum for fuel. Those trucks only get like* 5 miles per gram...*


WHERE DO I GET THIS FUEL?

I get what you mean though.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> As entertaining as Stella's answer is,its incorrect, the answer is quite simply "to make a profit because they are a business".
> Same reason every other model manufacture (including the ones Stella loves) charges the price they do,to make a profit so the company can carry on making models to sell for a profit.


Except I've never seen anyone charge 50$ for ten plastic soldiers. That's more than a random Dragon panzer, which are so well made you could practically invade Poland with them.

I'll just translate your answer to: "because they can". :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Arm1tage said:


> Except I've never seen anyone charge 50$ for ten plastic soldiers. That's more than a random Dragon tank, which practically only lacks an engine to work.
> 
> I'll just translate your answer to: "because they can". :grin:


well you have seen a company charge those prices and that company is the largest and most successful of its kindso obviously they have made the correct choice otherwise GW and FW would have gone along time ago, and its not a matter of "because they can", the recent profit statement from GW shows that you should translate it to "so the company stays afloat".

Also forgeworld items are a luxury product within a niche product,they are not vital to game play they serve to pretty up your models or to add something extra to your army,even in wargamers terms they are a "nice" to have, you need food to stay alive but you dont need a cream tea at the Savoy but you can have one if you can afford it.

I really cant understand the complaints about the prices of something you dont have to buy,the price of gas,petrol,food and water are the things people should be complaining about,GW are saints compared to those greedy bastards.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> well you have seen a company charge those prices and that company is the largest and most successful of its kindso obviously they have made the correct choice otherwise GW and FW would have gone along time ago, and its not a matter of "because they can", the recent profit statement from GW shows that you should translate it to "so the company stays afloat".
> 
> Also forgeworld items are a luxury product within a niche product,they are not vital to game play they serve to pretty up your models or to add something extra to your army,even in wargamers terms they are a "nice" to have, you need food to stay alive but you dont need a cream tea at the Savoy but you can have one if you can afford it.
> 
> I really cant understand the complaints about the prices of something you dont have to buy,the price of gas,petrol,food and water are the things people should be complaining about,GW are saints compared to those greedy bastards.


It seems to me that FW's kits are in general almost twice as expensive as GW's. Well, you said it - they're a luxury product. I just can't seem to find whats so luxurious about them, as they look only slightly better than some of GW's stuff.

Regardless, the price tag puts them firmly out of my reach so I really don't care either way.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You don't like 'em, don't buy 'em. It's that simple, so there's no point in complaining about the price, if you're not even going to buy them.

Nobody's forcing you to buy them. If it's such a nice sculpt that you'd like some, do like I do with the Elysians, and MkIV Power Armour. Save - and set aside somethings that I don't need - i.e new clothes, I bought some a month ago, so instead of a new shirt, or shoes, I decide to buy some new models.

From previous purchases as well, compared to the shite that GW are turning out recently (exactly how many sculpted tears do Blood Angels need? They've literally cordoned off an entire range of models for those who collect Blood Angels - the good part about SM's is that you can pick up any plastic kit, and mix and match reasonably), Forge World are much higher quality. For example, the SM armour is much better quality than that of the normal kits, to a stage that combining the two, even when painted, you can generally tell which are stock, and which are not.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh I like some of them like the aforementioned Death Korps of Krieg. I don't like either the Catachans or the Cadians that GW is making for the IG, but I do like these. 
However the IG are already expensive and a full DKK FW army is simply out of my reach (and most people's I guess) so I guess I'm bitching about that. 

If you're just looking for a customization kit for some of the other armies its not too terrible, but then they have nothing of the sort for my Necrons.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes but the DKoK are beautiful models. I don't collect IG and I have some DKoK kicking around just for eyecandy.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Yes but the DKoK are beautiful models. I don't collect IG and I have some DKoK kicking around just for eyecandy.


They are, but unfortunately you need a truck load of them for a decent IG army.
If they released a battleforce instead of the overpriced individual sets I might even buy it, but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Since late November I've spent around £200 with Forgeworld. And I don't regret a penny.
My only qualm is the price of postage, but not the cost of the models themselves.

As for the quality of the models, the recently released Shadow Spectres are the best models I have ever painted. 
Full stop.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Pssyche said:


> Since late November I've spent around £200 with Forgeworld. And I don't regret a penny.
> My only qualm is the price of postage, but not the cost of the models themselves.
> 
> As for the quality of the models, the recently released Shadow Spectres are the best models I have ever painted.
> Full stop.


i agree, im fortunate that i tag my personal orders on the the bits and kits order so postage isnt a problem, i have just ordered the shadow specters and the wasp walker,hopefully they will arrive next week. i got the two Ork mega dreads last year and they are amazing, i own all but of the greater deamons and they are awesome, Im tempted by the deathkorps but i would have to get the entire range and at the moment i have no were to display anything or time to paint so they will have to wait.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Like I said in another thread, they're ok models, but they're not really what I'd envisage hostile environment troops to look like. 

Also like others have said the cadian kit lets them down a little. Still ok sculpts though.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Two things. 

First of all I've posted pictures of my Shadow Spectres as my March entry for the Army Painting Competition, if you fancy having a look at them.

Secondly, had Forgeworld gone for six stand alone models for the Special Weapons Squad you'd all be crying about lack of variation when you field multiple units.
As it is you can mix and match them with the different leg poses available in the Cadian box set and giveaway semblance of difference between models. Which will be particularly noticable when full ten man squads become available.
Don't think it matters? Look back to pictures of Imperial Guard armies when the models were metal.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> Same reason every other model manufacture *(including the ones Stella loves)* charges the price they do,to make a profit so the company can carry on making models to sell for a profit.


so the reason warlord games charges £20 for 40 plastic miniatures where GW charges upto £100 for 40 plastic miniatures is because they want to carry on making models to make a profit?

or how die waffenkammer can charge £26 or less for a resin tank from canada to england thats a better more detailed quality with less defects while FW charge £60-80+12% PP for objects of a similar size or less where large objects are covered in so many warps and holes you can barely touch it.

huh, weird that one ain't it

and before we go with the usual "ooh ooh but nasty stella, they have to pay for hobby stores" I would like to ask what hobby stores?, are you refering to the black tiny shops dotted around the world where you cannot
play games
enter if your over 16 until 2:30
enter unless your buying something
that are closed 30% of the week
that don't support or allow 70% of GW systems to be played (not an issue since your not allowed to play games in them anymore and most people doing them are over 16 and are not welcome)
and give no hobby advice to anyone because its not the staffs job?
yeah they should just close every single GW in the world down, they would make allot more money not wasting money on boxes that are a waste of money


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Stella Cadente said:


> so the reason warlord games charges £20 for 40 plastic miniatures where GW charges upto £100 for 40 plastic miniatures is because they want to carry on making models to make a profit?
> 
> or how die waffenkammer can charge £26 or less for a resin tank from canada to england thats a better more detailed quality with less defects while FW charge £60-80 for objects of a similar size or less where large objects are covered in so many warps and holes you can barely touch it.
> 
> huh, weird that one ain't it


What he said.



...
I knew I was right about the brand name thing after all.


----------



## Tarrant (Jun 7, 2008)

meehh.. :/


----------

